# I still make a few



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2007)

Snakewood and Gaboon ebony custom (based losely on a Panache and a Churchill)






Spalted Hackberry (thanks Curtis)





Yellow Cedar Burl





Desert Ironwood Burl (second -thanks Nolan)





Honduran Rosewood Burl





Thanks to all who look, particularly to those who comment. [8D]


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 1, 2007)

great work lou. those are all special pieces of wood and you've done them all justice.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pens but that Spalted Hackberry is WOW!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow is right on the spalted hackberry.  I guess I will have to start turning some of that myself instead of sending it out!  That is some that I spalted myslef too.  Great job on the pen and the finish.  Very nice.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 1, 2007)

Top job on all,Lou.
You did each one proud.[]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 1, 2007)

They are all beautiful, but that Spalted Hackberry is certainly the dogs dangly bits![]


----------



## R2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good onya Lou! A wonderful collection.[][][] The spalted Hackberry is a standout.[^][^]


----------



## jimr (Dec 1, 2007)

Great pens, Lou. The spalted hackberry has reminded me that I have several large hackberry logs that have been outside on the ground by my shop for 6 months. Don't know how long spalting takes but I can see from yours that I better find out. It would be to much to hope for that mine looks like the blank you used.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2007)

Whats not to like? Just an impressive array of fine workmanship and woods.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice group, to say the very least!


----------



## TowMater (Dec 1, 2007)

Those are all awesome, great photog work too!


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

I love that each blank compliments its hardware while not emphasizing the hardware.
Great work. []


----------



## airrat (Dec 1, 2007)

I like the spalted Hackberry the most.  But they all look great.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 1, 2007)

Interesting.  Just one question tho   Where is the crack in the snakewood.

Ed


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice, I like the rosewood, best.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 1, 2007)

You sure know how to pick 'em (and turn 'em)!

Very nice.

  -Barry


----------



## neon007 (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pens. Great woods.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 1, 2007)

Great looking pens (not that we expected anything less).  What is the surface you are phorographing on?  I love the effect!


----------



## doohboy24 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great job lou!! they all look  great to me. I hope to one day be as good as you and curtis are.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Doughboy for the nice compliment but you are mistaken putting me in the same league with Lou!


----------



## Fred (Dec 1, 2007)

Very interesting and great work. []


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words.  The pens are photographed on a piece of black plexiglas.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 1, 2007)

Lou, those are some outstanding pens!!!!!!!!  Someday I hope to have half your talent.


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 1, 2007)

I Like I like I like I like!!!


----------



## louisbry (Dec 1, 2007)

All in the group are spectacular.  The spalted hackberry is as several other posters stated a standout   Was the blank stabalized?  It looks like it is in the later stage of spalting.


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 2, 2007)

It is hard not to comment on those pens. They keep on looking better and better. Awesome collection


----------



## gwilki (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are all gorgeous, Lou. What is the engraving on the first one?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks again for the kind words.  It is rewarding to know that some of you find my pens aesthetically pleasing.

The spalted hackberry was not stabilized.  In fact, to add a slight degree of difficulty, Curtis cross cut this blank.  Fortunately, despite the beautiful spalting, it was not particularly punky.

The engraving is the buyer's logo, tastefully executed by Ken Nelsen at www.kallenshaanwoods.com .


----------



## lwalden (Dec 3, 2007)

Top-notch work (as usual), Lou.

Love the spalted hackberry- having a hard time deciding which I like better, it or the Honduran Rosewood burl. Think a first hand examination will be necessary for me to make up my mind, so if you'd just go ahead and pop those in the mail to me, I'll get a decision made[][][].


----------



## BUGSY (Dec 3, 2007)

top notch an tastefully done.........bugsy


----------



## gerryr (Dec 4, 2007)

Ho hum.  Just another batch of beautifully executed pens by Lou.[]  I really like the first one.


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 4, 2007)

They are very nice Lou!


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree Gerry.  Although these are all lovely and expertly done (What else would one expect from Lou???  [][][]). 

There is just something about the first one that screams classy.


Uh well, if classy screams.......[][][]


----------



## Fred (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent all the way around. Ya done real good! []


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks again for viewing and for the generous comments.


----------

